# Javadoc mit ant skript, exclude files



## prototype0815 (1. Aug 2014)

Hallo Leute,
mein Problem ist das meine build.xml, die bei jedem Project-Clean im Eclipse einmal ausgeführt wird, Probleme beim erstellen von den Javadocs hat.
Folgender Code hab ich aus schnipseln zusammengebaut:
[XML]	<target name="javadocs">
		<mkdir dir="${docs.dir}" />
		<fileset dir="${project.dir}\src" defaultexcludes="yes">
		  <exclude name=".externalToolBuilders\**"/>
		</fileset>
		<javadoc 
			excludepackagenames=".externalToolBuilders\**"
			sourcepath="${project.dir}" 
			destdir="${docs.dir}" 
			classpath="${project.dir}" 
			author="true" version="true" 
			use="true" 
			doctitle="&lt;h1&gt;${app.name}&lt;/h1&gt;" />
	</target>[/XML]
daraus folgt dann dieser Fehler:
*javadocs:
  [javadoc] Generating Javadoc
  [javadoc] Javadoc execution
  [javadoc] 2 errors
  [javadoc] javadoc: error - Illegal package name: ".externalToolBuilders.one-jar-ant-task-0.97.ant.com.simontuffs.onejar.ant"
  [javadoc] javadoc: error - Illegal package name: ".externalToolBuilders.one-jar-ant-task-0.97.test.com.simontuffs.onejar.test"*

jemand schrieb man muss solche sachen über *excludepackagenames* ausschließen, andere wiederum schreiben man soll dies mit hilfe eines Fileset-exclude machen. Ich hab jetzt einfach mal beides rein gemacht, funktioniert aber auch net.


----------



## prototype0815 (4. Aug 2014)

was in meinem Fall geholfen hat war..
[XML]<property name="project.dir" value="${basedir}" />
<property name="docs.dir" location="doc" />[/XML]//
[XML]<target name="javadocs">
		<mkdir dir="${docs.dir}" />
		<javadoc 
			destdir="${docs.dir}" 
			author="true" version="true" 
			use="true" doctitle="Test">
			<fileset dir="${project.dir}/src" defaultexcludes="yes">
				<include name="**/*.java" />
				<exclude name=".externalToolBuilders/**" />
			</fileset>
		</javadoc>
	</target>[/XML]


----------

